
DeepMind helps Waymo train self-driving cars - melling
https://www.ft.com/content/8233a7ee-aed3-11e9-8030-530adfa879c2
======
melling
“algorithms using the PBT (population based training) method were trained
twice as fast, using half the computing resources, and were able to achieve
better performance than Waymo’s previous best. For instance, false positive
rates in a pedestrian detection model were reduced by 24 per cent, compared
with Waymo’s control algorithm. “

